# BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible, Catalyst 10.8

## lixo1

Dear all,

I just installed fglrx 10.8 from ati-drivers, and KDE 4.4.5. When I boot in kde I'm getting:

http://pastebin.com/sq0n9ZSR

(BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible)

I'm running on an ATI Radeon HD 5850.

How can I stop this bug information?

Thank you very much for any kind of help.

----------

## Hu

Disable preemption or switch to a kernel module that does not exhibit this BUG.  You have installed a buggy proprietary driver and the kernel is warning you about it.  Without source code access, it will be difficult to fix fglrx to interact properly with preemption.

----------

## lixo1

Thank you so much for your confirmation!

----------

